# Some tracks of mine (DnB, jungle, breakcore)



## Bittertooth (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been putting songs on FA for a couple years now, but haven't gotten a whole lot of followers (as expected since it mingles with obscure styles), so I decided to share a few of my songs on the forums in hopes that I'll find more people interested in my stuff. It's kinda hard to describe, though people seem to most frequently compare me to Aphex Twin. Here's a sample from oldest to most recent.

bahamut
the saga
redwood highway

If you dig em, you're free to check out more of my songs (I have a lot more, including some in other genres) through my profile. Feedback's appreciated too.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 7, 2011)

'The Saga' is really sick!


----------

